# Need IEMs for ~1k



## Techguy (Aug 11, 2015)

Music: Trance, House, Techno,Tech-House (Not too much big-room/commercial bass heavy EDM) Lower mids are important, and so are highs 

Travel by bus; besides the noise they sometimes decide to play music there  ; so good noise isolation is something I need.

Mic/ Volume control not required compulsorily , but wouldn't mind it as it's a useful feature.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 12, 2015)

Similar requirements...

BTW can you share the directory listing of your trance collection


----------



## Techguy (Aug 12, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Similar requirements...
> 
> BTW can you share the directory listing of your trance collection



Haha! I don't really have an archive; I just listen to old sets. Don't even download tracks/ sets: fidn stuff online and stream it.
Checkout 1001tracklists.com , mixesdb.com, cuenation and mixcloud. Youtube too.

It's mostly pre-2005 trance, when trance was really good. Sort according to date on these sites adn find your stuff.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

get xiaomi new Iem


----------



## Techguy (Aug 12, 2015)

$hadow said:


> get xiaomi new Iem



Was planning on getting Piston 3, then i heard about KZ IEMs which are supposed to be better.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Was planning on getting Piston 3, then i heard about KZ IEMs which are supposed to be better.



They are if you can get one coz most of the people jump of the train when it comes to new brands.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 12, 2015)

$hadow said:


> They are if you can get one coz most of the people jump of the train when it comes to new brands.



I don't mind buying them even if the brand in new, but I need IEMs with *good noise isolation*. That's why I've been asking for KZ ATE vs ED9 vs Piston3.
Was hoping someone could compare them.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Techguy said:


> I don't mind buying them even if the brand in new, but I need IEMs with *good noise isolation*. That's why I've been asking for KZ ATE vs ED9 vs Piston3.
> Was hoping someone could compare them.



We are here to help man and if a fellow member has suggested you something you should stick with that choice and do your research accordingly. KZ is a good option to look for.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 12, 2015)

$hadow said:


> We are here to help man and if a fellow member has suggested you something you should stick with that choice and do your research accordingly. KZ is a good option to look for.



Thanks a lot for helping. A forum member recommended the KZ ED9, but I was just trying to find out a bit more about sound and noise isolation.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 13, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Thanks a lot for helping. A forum member recommended the KZ ED9, but I was just trying to find out a bit more about sound and noise isolation.



just go for it I am certain you will enjoy it. And also a lot of noise cancellation is something which I kind of oppose. It makes you unaware of the surroundings which is not always good except on the condition that your girl friend is shouting on you


----------



## Techguy (Aug 13, 2015)

$hadow said:


> just go for it I am certain you will enjoy it. And also a lot of noise cancellation is something which I kind of oppose. It makes you unaware of the surroundings which is not always good except on the condition that your girl friend is shouting on you


----------



## braindead (Aug 13, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Music: Trance, House, Techno,Tech-House (Not too much big-room/commercial bass heavy EDM) Lower mids are important, and so are highs
> 
> Travel by bus; besides the noise they sometimes decide to play music there  ; so good noise isolation is something I need.
> 
> Mic/ Volume control not required compulsorily , but wouldn't mind it as it's a useful feature.



You can also try House of marley's "Smile jamaica". 

It looks really really and the build quality is the best in its price range.
It also has a mic with button controls for music.

Most reviews said it is very high on bass but i found it to be just okay.
No distortion on high volumes which i really liked.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 13, 2015)

braindead said:


> You can also try House of marley's "Smile jamaica".
> 
> It looks really really and the build quality is the best in its price range.
> It also has a mic with button controls for music.
> ...



How's the build quality compared to Mi's Piston 3?


----------



## Techguy (Aug 14, 2015)

braindead said:


> You can also try House of marley's "Smile jamaica".
> 
> It looks really really and the build quality is the best in its price range.
> It also has a mic with button controls for music.
> ...



How's the noise isolation? Sound / noise isolation compared to Piston2 /3 KZ earphones?


----------



## braindead (Aug 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How's the build quality compared to Mi's Piston 3?



Build quality is much better than the piston 3.
Since i'm too lazy to post pics, ill link to the reviews.
Isolation is good in my opinion. Similar to the  ES18 that i use daily.

*www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2484811,00.asp


----------

